# Aberdeenshire livery



## asterid (4 January 2020)

Hi, am looking to relocate to Aberdeen shire. Probably rough areas Inverurie, Turriff, Huntly.

would be looking for livery that would include

- direct off road hacking
- shavings bed
- an arena (indoor nice but not essential)
- small and friendly (not big competition yards)
- individual turnout (don’t mind restricted in winter if has a walker)
- lorry parking
-nice people
- diy assisted - full livery.

any experience of good yards or yards to avoid do please pm me. 

you can probably tell I’m English and moving from down south! Apologies. I’m not familiar with how things work in Scotland. 

many thanks


----------



## MrsMozart (4 January 2020)

Ooh! Just moved my neds down from two yards up there. They were both lovely. One smaller than the other and usually has a waiting list, the other more land so grazing not an issue. Concientious and nice yard owner (at both yards). 

The bigger one is off to the west a bit and is Millbuie Livery. The other is north and I can't think of the name but have asked D1 and will update.


----------



## mossycup (4 January 2020)

Millbuie (Skene)
Easter Mains (Kingswells) 
Newton of Straloch (Newmachar)
Hogholm (Kintore) 
Backhill (Turriff) 
Ardioch (Keith)
Glenside (Huntly) 

There is also a Facebook group - Livery Yards in Aberdeenshire - ask in there and you'll get responses with who has spaces etc


----------



## MrsMozart (4 January 2020)

Newton of Straloch (Newmachar) 

That's the other one I was trying to remember the name of. Very nice YO.


----------



## asterid (4 January 2020)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Newton of Straloch (Newmachar)

That's the other one I was trying to remember the name of. Very nice YO.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## asterid (4 January 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Britestar (5 January 2020)

Also
Ladyleys (oldmeldrum)


----------

